# Polaroid 635 CL and B&W Film



## Melis Abacioglu

Hi everyone,
Hope all is well. We are freezing down here in New York although it is April.

Now my question: I have a Polaroid 635 CL-- I ordered some color films today, the Polaroid 600 10 exposure pack, to start things off with. But I also want to take some black and white's. Do you know if the "peel-off" black and white packs work with this camera? If yes, do you know where I can find them? (Most online stores don't have them).

Thanks a million,
Melis

PS: I know that Polaroid doesn't make the camera and its films anymore-- but just trying to see if they are hiding  somewhere.


----------



## Dwig

Melis Abacioglu said:


> ...Do you know if the "peel-off" black and white packs work with this camera?...



No, they do not. You camera takes only the 600 series films. There was a B&W film but, as I understand it, it was discontinued a number of years ago.

Check out:
The Land List


----------



## compur

B&W Polaroid type photography can still be done with the right film & camera
combination.

You can use one of the numerous Polaroid packfilm cameras such as the
ProPack, EE100, Reporter, etc. cameras like this:







and Fuji still makes a B&W instant peel-apart film for it:
FUJIFILM Global | Instant Photo System | FP-100B


----------

